# Magnificent Canada Series: NUNAVUT (lot's of pics)



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Skybean said:


> Iqualuit appears to be very euro.


What do you mean? is it the inhabitants? I know Nunavut is 61% inuit and i would guess most of the non-inuit (39%) population lives in Iqaluit.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

*more of Baffin Island*

somewhere between Clyde River and Pond Inlet.. northern end of Baffin


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Very exotic


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Spellbinding. This is a place I need to see with my own two eyes. Fantastic stuff, algonquin.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

giallo said:


> Spellbinding. This is a place I need to see with my own two eyes. Fantastic stuff, algonquin.


You're welcome. It's just as spellbinding to me.


----------

